# Frontier EE Cart Wheel Bearings



## Renee (Sep 2, 2012)

I have an older Frontier easy entry cart and I noticed today it was pulling hard and the wheels would not spin freely. I use this cart almost every day and I believe I need new wheel bearings. Can I get then at a hardware store, or do I have to order them from the new Frontier dealer?


----------



## Minimor (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know the answer but have to ask-- who is the new Frontier dealer? I didn't know anyone had taken over the business? There are some "frontier" carts being advertised but that particular business is just using a variation of the name -- he didn't take over the old Frontier business.

If the true Frontier business has just recently been bought out, please give contact info


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 2, 2012)

I have ordered some in the past from the ORIGINAL Frontier Trading Post; not at all sure about the 'new Frontier dealer', since someone who used to work for the owner of the original Frontier TP posted that the 'Frontier carts' now being sold were cheap knockoffs from out-of-the-country! I wonder if the CTM builders would have replacement bearings? Susanne? You have a CTM: are the axles the same size as those of the original Frontiers? You might be able to take one of the old bearings in to a good hardware story or machine shop? to match them, perhaps?

Margo


----------



## Renee (Sep 2, 2012)

I see the CTM website lists 5/8" wheel bearings. I will measure mine and see if they would work. Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 2, 2012)

This is a good heads-up for drivers to think about checking their bearings.

Lift up the cart so the wheel spins freely. If you hear a clicking/grating sound as the wheel spins your bearings may be bad. The wheel can be ruined if the bearings are not replaced.


----------



## I AM Ranch (Sep 3, 2012)

We have replaced ours with wheelbarrow axle bearings from Ace Hardware.


----------



## Katiean (Sep 4, 2012)

When you measure your bearing you have to measure the inside diameter (to go on the axle) and the outside diameter (to fit in the axle). Then when you order new bearings you need to check the speed and weight rating for the new bearings. I know this because I have had to replace bearings on more than one set of wheels. For one cart the only bearings I could find were going to cost me $80 for the 4 bearings (2 per wheel). I lucked out and my mother worked at a printing plant and my bearings were replaced with bearings that ran on a printing press (it printed the enquirer). I have not had any problems with the bearings since.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Sep 9, 2012)

After reading Katean's post(WOW! $80!!!), I wanted to add...when I ordered new bearings from the 'original' Frontier Trading Post several years back, they were $2/bearing. I did not ask @ the speed and weight ratings, presuming they were suitable for the Frontier carts, being the same as the ones supplied as original equipment. Might be necessary if getting the bearings from other than a cart builder?

Margo


----------

